# Toyota Develops 1000 km Electric Car Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The new battery is based on a solid core and its simplified structure means it does not require fire-retardant materials. 

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this a new story, or is this just a reprint of the story from 2009 when they announced a battery made from crystals of lithium cobalt oxide? The numbers quoted seem to be similar, and I can't find any other recent sources for this story.


----------



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree Roch these "announcements" are getting pretty obnxious, lots of spin no detail........... blah


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Anybody else smell vaporware? Till it's available for me to buy, its fake.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

kevinarli said:


> but some websites have good quality products and information my dear.....


For example?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

kevinarli said:


> but some websites have good quality products and information my dear.....


I buy from lots of websites. 

But, this battery doesn't exist. It's that simple. I'm sure i could cram a bus full of 1000Ah cells and get 1000km, but in a car? Not ready to happen yet. I've been reading stories about magic batteries for 10 years. If any of them were real, they got bought out and buried by big oil. There is no reason why these claims need to be made, except to get more R&D money.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> I buy from lots of websites.
> 
> But, this battery doesn't exist. It's that simple. I'm sure i could cram a bus full of 1000Ah cells and get 1000km, but in a car? Not ready to happen yet. I've been reading stories about magic batteries for 10 years. If any of them were real, they got bought out and buried by big oil. There is no reason why these claims need to be made, except to get more R&D money.


True, but if these batteries that we can buy could be made more cheaply somehow, you could in theory build a custom car with say, headway cells under the floor of the car in a skateboard fashion, and fit enough cells in a standard car to get a 60kwh pack. You just need a completely new design for a car.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> True, but if these batteries that we can buy could be made more cheaply somehow, you could in theory build a custom car with say, headway cells under the floor of the car in a skateboard fashion, and fit enough cells in a standard car to get a 60kwh pack. You just need a completely new design for a car.



Oh, i have been. I designed a car from the ground up to be loaded with headways, and have a large ac motor in between the rear seats. 50/50 weight. Should be one hell of a car. something like $24000 in headways, about 10 grand in the drive system. 

I'd love to see prices come down....Still waiting tho. Even outdated and dead tech costs more than the top line should.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> Oh, i have been. I designed a car from the ground up to be loaded with headways, and have a large ac motor in between the rear seats. 50/50 weight. Should be one hell of a car. something like $24000 in headways, about 10 grand in the drive system.
> 
> I'd love to see prices come down....Still waiting tho. Even outdated and dead tech costs more than the top line should.


I too have designed such a car....problem is I don't have the money to build the damn thing. I would love to see pictures and video when it is done.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I too have designed such a car....problem is I don't have the money to build the damn thing. I would love to see pictures and video when it is done.


I'm in the same boat. Lots of plans, not a lot of dollars.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

alexcrouse said:


> I buy from lots of websites.
> 
> But, this battery doesn't exist. It's that simple. I'm sure i could cram a bus full of 1000Ah cells and get 1000km, but in a car? Not ready to happen yet. I've been reading stories about magic batteries for 10 years. If any of them were real, they got bought out and buried by big oil. There is no reason why these claims need to be made, except to get more R&D money.


Rule of thumb that I've used for lead acid batteries is 2 miles range per percentage of battery weight. For Lithium ion cobalt cells they are supposed to have an energy density around 4 times lead acid so this would become 8 miles per percentage. Take Tesla Roadster curb weight is about 1235kg and battery with containment, control, and cooling system is about 450kg or 36% so this rule of thumb would give it a range of 288 mile. Actual is 240 miles I believe. By this rule of thumb the bus would need to be 78% battery weight to achieve 1000km. These batteries are supposed to have at least 5 times the energy density again so rule of thumb becomes 40 miles per percentage or about 16% for a 1000km range. Commercialization of new tech is supposed to take between 10 and 15 years at least. In order to say 2015 is possible they would have to be a long way through the process. This is unlikely since it appears to still be in the lab. It is more likely that they would say this to try and attract more capital. 10 to 15 years is a long time to just burn money and hope that a show stopper problem doesn't occur.


----------

